
Intel’s Tiger Lake 11th Gen Core I7-1185G7 Review and Deep Dive - rbanffy
https://www.anandtech.com/show/16084/intel-tiger-lake-review-deep-dive-core-11th-gen
======
jeffbee
Some pretty spectacular performance on important single-threaded workloads.
With a Speedometer 2 score of 113, this laptop is the fastest machine they've
ever tested, including all high-end desktop CPUs save the Core i9-10900K which
is basically a factory overclock that costs $750 just for the chip. If you
could buy these, they'd be the fastest web machine you could buy.

~~~
dixon395
Yeah, single core scores in Geekbench also look pretty sweet.

[https://nanoreview.net/en/cpu-compare/intel-
core-i7-1185g7-v...](https://nanoreview.net/en/cpu-compare/intel-
core-i7-1185g7-vs-intel-core-i7-1065g7)

Finally Intel made something new, that can compete with AMD) I mean for the
last 3-4 years.

